# Savage .243 Bolt Action Review



## soggybottomboy (Jul 2, 2012)

My stepdad gave me this gun a few years ago. I am super impressed on the accuracy. It is the model 11/111 in the .243 caliber. 200 yards and I am at 1" groups. Great gun and I plan on keeping it for many years. 

Check out my YouTube video review of the rifle.


----------



## rvick (Jul 3, 2012)

i found 1 in a pawn shop for 200 bucks. i liked the feel of it & bought just to see. it is super accurate with 100 gr. bullets & is 1 of my favorite deer rifles now. light, short & low recoil. Savage got it right on this one.


----------

